# Transmission noise and jumpy stick



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

?



SThe first video is my first gear...I explain in the video...any ideas on what is going on?

I couldn't post a second video but it's my only other video on youtube. 5th and 6th are "loud" gears. If you watch the video, there's a distinct change in noise from the engine compartment from 4th to 5th.



MT, (6 speed), opt MF3 Is what I have.

I have an eco.....can I switch to an MZO?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2nd video attached


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The bearings in that trans are toast. Not uncommon at all for the 5-6 shaft.

You could go with a MZ0 if you wanted - it would certainly give the sluggish Eco better acceleration, but you'll lose highway MPG because RPM would be much higher at highway speeds.

Too bad it happened out of powertrain warranty; many have failed before then and gotten a new (rebuilt) trans out of it. When/if you replace it, fill it with 2.5 qts of fluid, and change it every 35-45k. We think that underfilled transmissions were what caused most of the 5-6 shaft bearing failures.

I really liked the Amsoil 75w-90 in my old Cruze; it made shift quality noticeably better with the thicker stuff in there.


----------



## speedy862004 (Dec 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> The bearings in that trans are toast. Not uncommon at all for the 5-6 shaft.
> 
> You could go with a MZ0 if you wanted - it would certainly give the sluggish Eco better acceleration, but you'll lose highway MPG because RPM would be much higher at highway speeds.
> 
> ...


No kiddin.. I'd I just had a little more warranty. Lol

So, I've noticed 5th is worse than sixth, so I'm just skipping the 5th for now.

I know you can't give me a definite, but how many miles do you think I can drag out of it?

If something breaks while driving, what's going to happen? 

I'm a little cash strapped, so I'm trying to get some distance to get the cash together


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

Your 1/2/5/6 endcase bearings have likely failed. Mine wasn't as far along as yours, but I replaced the bearings myself. M32 Gearbox Bearing Fix


----------

